# Low water discount in HP soap?



## rachelbeep (Nov 3, 2015)

Have you tried a low-water discount in hot process and liked the result? Was it too difficult to plop into rectangular molds?

I use a high-water for a looser consistency for plopping into molds. But, I'm running into glycerin rivers, and am wanting to switch to low-water to reduce rivers.

But before I *possibly waste* the oil on a test batch, wanted to see if anyone's tried it and liked it? 

I'm interested in a water:lye ratio of about 1.4:1, but it's a huge change for me, I am normally 2.5:1. 

PS, not sure if it helps, but there is no palm in my recipe, it's mostly olive and shea.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow- that's a huge jump, not to mention a very steep water discount for HP. You may very well end up with very unworkable paste. I use a 2.5:1 ratio for HP, too, and have considered using less water, but nothing much steeper than  a 2.3 to 1 ratio (30% lye solution), but I haven't tried it yet. 

Hopefully more will chime in, because I'm very curious to see how low others have gone with success. 


IrishLass


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 3, 2015)

How are you making HP?  I can't imagine getting "glycerine rivers" using HP. I usually leave the water setting well alone for HP batches.

What is your recipe?  Maybe there is something there that is causing issues.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 3, 2015)

You can get some texture in HP, yes, but the process that causes "glycerin" rivers just doesn't happen in HP. Not sure what you're talking about -- would you share a photo of a streaky soap?


----------



## Arimara (Nov 5, 2015)

I've only used 3:1 ratio for a HP soap. A 2.5:1 does sound like a good experiment, though I don't think I'd ever consider dropping my water to 1.4. that sounds better for CP soap.


----------

